# 1/18th scale Racing @ Turn 4 Hobbies



## Turn4RC (Aug 1, 2007)

We'll be racing 1/18th scale Road Course once a month. Running BRP Stock for starters. any 1/18th scale on-road vehicle is welcome. Dates and track times coming soon. If anyone has comments or suggestions PM or post here. you can also follow us on facebook, turn4hobbies.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

very intrested , there are a few guys buying mini's in watervliet ny , hopefully i can gather some up and come n play


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Sounds good. I hope to have the layout go from paper to carpet very soon, I'll get some pictures posted and the date for our first race.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

AllRight Road Course Racing will start in October We'll be running Everyother Monday Evening. Starting October 11th.


----------



## RCRacer00 (Oct 30, 2002)

Just one more week left, We'll be running the road course on the 11th....


----------

